# 4 Pregnant Does Ate Azalea Yesterday



## Ann114 (Feb 17, 2013)

Yesterday while I was out, my goats unlatched the gate and got out. This morning, 4 of them are covered in cud. Some are grinding their teeth.

This had happened once before and I rushed a doe to the e-vet where he administered charcoal and some banamine. He said it was over kill, since the cud slinging probably took care of most of it. I have given them each a bit of charcoal and am going out to get some more, even though it's been at least 18 hours since it happened. I'm not sure it's doing much after this long, but it can't hurt.

Question is, if they all make it, are their kids doomed? One is on day 142 now. The others are about 1.5-2 months away. Am I screwed?


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Go to this site. 
http://www.isfaxa.com/herbs

It has some instructions regarding what do when animal eats bad plant.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2013)

This is urgent---it does not take much to do great harm, so sorry, but I do not agree with your vet that banamine and charcoal are "overkill".  

Do you mean that they are throwing up?  Not sure about the kids, sorry.  But do take action and keep at it.

Edited to add, I think if you can get them some banamine, that would be wise and you should continue with the activated charcoal.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 17, 2013)

At this point you have to just think about saving the animal. If the babies survive thats a plus.


----------



## Ann114 (Feb 17, 2013)

They are up and moving around. I have not seen any cud slinging since I woke up. Even then, I only saw it all over them. I didn't see them actively doing it. They are all lying down in the hay right now as they usually do on days like this. I'm hoping that since we're near the 24 hour mark, that we are safe...

Pearce, he said it was overkill because their bodies were actively getting rid of the toxin. If they had not been slinging cud, it would mean that their bodies did not even try to get it out.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Feb 17, 2013)

I had babies get ahold of some azaela once.. apparently it doesn't take much for that 'cud slinging' as you call it. they were ill for about  a day.. gradually got them eating only hay (rough stemmy stuff)  I would also see about getting some probios in them.. and for major stomach distress you can give some C/D antitoxin orally.  have done that as well.. Keep an eye on them and yes since they were ridding themself of the toxin I think you and they will soon be in the clear.. keep fresh water on hand and make sure they don't dehydrate and rough hay and probios..  good luck and keep us posted!  also from experience if goats are not starving they will nibble here and there but typically not eat enough to die, maybe just get sick from,, reason I keep my goats on the plump side.. well fed!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 17, 2013)

My Kikos did the same thing. They ate some and had look cud and it would drop from their mouth like water almost. They seemed good other than that but I kept and eye on them and did NOTHING for them. I don't recommend doing nothing because just a little bit can kill your goats but I did nothing for them, and they all did fine and are still fine. They had the loose cud for a day and after that they were fine.

btw Mine were in an area with TONS of the stuff. They ate everything but it but they still got a little, must have realized it was bad for them, and never touched it again.


----------



## Ann114 (Feb 17, 2013)

Now is the 24 hour mark and we're all still a little "off", but not worse. I have seen a few drink, and others eat hay.

The doe who is due any day has had some discharge. Her ligs are still firm, though deeper. I felt the kid kick and also saw it kick just from looking at the doe, so I hope that it will be OK.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I think I would give probiotics. It can't hurt and my help rebuild the rumen contents.  Seems if the bacteria in the rumen gets upset its a mess.


----------

